# [RISOLTO] - Errore durante revdep-rebuild

## lsegalla

Salve, vi chiedo un aiuto perchè ieri ho fatto un aggiornamento (emerge -uDN world) e dopo ho avuto un po' di problemini vari che pensavo di risolvere ocn un bel revdep-rebuild.

Però durante il REVDEP-REBUILD mi esce un errore durante l'installazione di un pacchetto e al momento non riesco a darne fuori quindi vi chiedo se avete un consiglio per me, vi posto il messaggio d'errore intanto: 

```

make[3]: *** [libwnck_applet_la-window-menu.lo] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.18.3/work/gnome-panel-2.18.3/applets/wncklet'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.18.3/work/gnome-panel-2.18.3/applets'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.18.3/work/gnome-panel-2.18.3'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 *

 * ERROR: gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.18.3 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *       ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *       ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *       ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *       ebuild.sh, line 1383:  Called gnome2_src_compile

 *   gnome2.eclass, line   71:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      emake || die "compile failure"

 *  The die message:

 *   compile failure

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.18.3/temp/build.log'.

```

Poi sotto c'è dell'altro ma è sempre lo stesso errore comunque... ma se volete posto tutto (penso non serva)Last edited by lsegalla on Thu Jan 31, 2008 2:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Scen

Problema già discusso e risolto in questa discussione (bastava fare una piccola ricerchina  :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------

## lsegalla

Ho provato a cercare ma evidentemente stavolta l'ho fatto male.

Però quel thread non mi aiuta, ormai ho fatto tutto e ho gli stessi problemi di prima, sempre lo stesso errore durante il revdep-rebuild... magari in qualche passaggio non faccio tutto come va fatto ma... ho ancora lo stesso problema!

Anzi, durante l'ultimo emerge -uDN world (come è stato risolto nell'altro thread) mi vien fuori un altro errore:

```

* Could not find a usable .config in the kernel source directory.

 * Please ensure that /usr/src/linux points to a configured set of Linux sources.

 * If you are using KBUILD_OUTPUT, please set the environment var so that

 * it points to the necessary object directory so that it might find .config.

 *

 * ERROR: gnome-base/gnome-menus-2.20.1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                   ebuild.sh, line 1717:  Called dyn_setup

 *                   ebuild.sh, line  768:  Called qa_call 'pkg_setup'

 *                   ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called pkg_setup

 *   gnome-menus-2.20.1.ebuild, line   30:  Called linux-info_pkg_setup

 *           linux-info.eclass, line  558:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      get_version || die "Unable to calculate Linux Kernel version"

 *  The die message:

 *   Unable to calculate Linux Kernel version

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-menus-2.20.1/temp/build.log'.

```

Eppure il .config sotto /usr/src/linux c'è....

-- EDIT --

Ho fatto un make menuconfig e salvato subito (in teoria le impostazioni dovevano essere le vecchie che avevo credo) e poi il pacchetto è andato su... mah... però ora ho problemi con gli altri pacchetti dell'emerge world che sto facendo... booooh!!

E ora mi esce sta roba (ma è un altro pacchetto però)

```

 * Your kernel sources are not configured for your chosen arch!

 * (KERNEL_ARCH="", ARCH="i386")

 *

 * ERROR: dev-libs/klibc-1.5 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *          ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_unpack

 *          ebuild.sh, line  817:  Called qa_call 'src_unpack'

 *          ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_unpack

 *   klibc-1.5.ebuild, line   82:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              die "Your kernel sources are not configured for your chosen arch!"

 *  The die message:

 *   Your kernel sources are not configured for your chosen arch!

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/klibc-1.5/temp/build.log'.

```

Non so cosa di nuovo ci sia da fare nelle sorgenti del kernel....

----------

## lsegalla

Ora ho capito come mai... nel kernel è segnato che ho un pentium III (niente di più falso)

Ma mi piacerebbe scoprire come ha fatto a sputtanarsi in sta maniera... ma perchè si tira su sti dati da solo? 

Io non ho fatto niente!!

Cosa mi consigliate di fare arrivato a questo punto per fare un po' di pulizia e ordine ?

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> Ora ho capito come mai... nel kernel è segnato che ho un pentium III (niente di più falso)
> 
> Ma mi piacerebbe scoprire come ha fatto a sputtanarsi in sta maniera... ma perchè si tira su sti dati da solo? 
> 
> Io non ho fatto niente!!
> ...

 

credo che basti ricompilre il kernel per la tua architettura e magari ridare emerge -uDN world

----------

## nikko96

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> Ora ho capito come mai... nel kernel è segnato che ho un pentium III (niente di più falso)
> 
> Ma mi piacerebbe scoprire come ha fatto a sputtanarsi in sta maniera... ma perchè si tira su sti dati da solo? 
> 
> Io non ho fatto niente!!
> ...

 

Hai usato la configurazione di default nel compilare il kernel(che infatti

presenta PIII come tipo di cpu),o dovevi adattarlo oppure usare il vecchio config

e adattarlo con 

```
make oldconfig
```

Ciao.

----------

## lsegalla

Mi sa che allora la soluzione più intelligente è ricompilare il kernel e star un pelin più attento più avanti... o no ?

-- EDIT --

Fatto e funziona tutto

----------

## lsegalla

Solo una ultima domanda...

Ora che ho ricompilato tutto il Kernel per caso devo fare un emerge delle varie applicazioni?

Ho fatto il mio solito emerge -uDN world e un revdep-rebuild

Sono a posto così ?

I programmi che avevo installati non erano stati compilati per il proc. Pentium III ?

Non è che devo riemergere qualcosa ?

----------

